# Logitech MX 700



## Deadline (Nov 2, 2004)

I have a Logitech MX 700 that I used on my previous windows computer with no trouble. I would like to use it still now that i have a mac. Trouble is, even though I got the latest drivers and such I am still having problems. Specifically, when I have a window open that can scroll, it scrolls randomly when I move my mouse. No buttons are clicked and I am not touching the scroll wheel. It only happens with this mouse, no other mouse I have (including my other logitech, a corded mouse) has this problem. Any thoughts?


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Are you using the latest drivers?


----------

